# Perdido Bay



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)

Thinking about heading over to perdido sometime this week. Can anybody chime in on the water clarity for me?


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

North of the Lillian bridge was pretty dirty about 2 weeks ago. I haven't been back since then. Maybe somebody else has been recently.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

OB is really clean.


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

time to go see


----------



## eddierod2974 (Oct 17, 2011)

north of lillian bridge sunday nite no luck


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Tried it last night next to the little bridge off lillian. Water was terrible, couldn't see 12" deep, only stayed about half an hour.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Gorgeous as of monday


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

I wet a hook for about an hour yesterday around Lillian bridge and was able to see about 5' deep. Still pretty murky but it can clear up out of nowhere from what I've been seeing.


----------

